# Anyone Know Where To Get Exodons?



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm getting mix messages about exodons. Some people say they're seasonal, others say otherwise. 

Anyhow, I've checked LFS and even online stores and I can't seem to find any.

Does anyone know if there's a location near me or online that sells them?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Considering their significant bad characteristics, there is probably not much demand for these fish. I assume you are aware of their behaviours and requirements?

Not knowing where you live...try a Google or similar search for fish importers. These will be wild-caught if they are available anywhere.


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never actually been to the actual shop, but I have heard that thatfishplace is one of the best LFS's in the US. They also have a very large selection of fish including bucktooth tetra's but like byron said, make sure you know their requirements. Exodon paradoxus "Bucktooth Tetra" | Large or Predator Tetras | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

One fact that linked site doesn't mention is that they should be in large groups of 20 or more, otherwise they will go after each other until only one is left. And that means a 4-foot tank--the 40g mentioned there is not sufficient.

Sorry if this is "old news" but you must understand that we don't know your level of knowledge on this fish, so it is as well to be prepared. Know your fish before acquiring them is something that many end up wishing they had followed.


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

I read that they can be kept in groups of 10-12. I did read up on them and I'm getting them specifically for their characteristics. I've always wanted to keep a shoal of predatory, aggressive fish and even though these do not really, truly compare to the kind of aggression expected from a group of fish such as the piranhas, I only got 40 gallons to deal with so they're my few only options.

I already got one and he's like a little shark in my tank, would like more but no clue where to check. I did check thatfishplace but they have a min order of 200 and that's twice my budget. *edit* hmm maybe it was another place but ya if you check, they're out of stock there as well and yes I've checked there before.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Nate515 said:


> I read that they can be kept in groups of 10-12. I did read up on them and I'm getting them specifically for their characteristics. I've always wanted to keep a shoal of predatory, aggressive fish and even though these do not really, truly compare to the kind of aggression expected from a group of fish such as the piranhas, I only got 40 gallons to deal with so they're my few only options.
> 
> I already got one and he's like a little shark in my tank, would like more but no clue where to check. I did check thatfishplace but they have a min order of 200 and that's twice my budget. *edit* hmm maybe it was another place but ya if you check, they're out of stock there as well and yes I've checked there before.


Exodon are worse than piranhas:shock:. When I said 20 i was thinking of the best interests of the fish. The more there are the less they will tear into each other. Here is what my friend and colleague Matt Ford, who is a very knowledgeable biologist in the UK, writes of this species:
This is not a community fish, and is best kept in a species setup. It will relentlessly attack any silver-coloured or shiny tankmates, stripping them of scales and fins very quickly. Even larger, predatory species are not safe. Scaleless and non-reflective fish are generally left alone. Success has been had keeping _Exodon_ alongside various loaches, Loricariids and some larger characins such as _Anostomus_. The situation will always be somewhat unpredictable though. It's best to add the _Exodon_ last as they may see any new additions as food, and as with most predatory species they tend to bite first and ask questions later. 

Make sure you buy a sufficiently large group of these. A minimum of a dozen is usually recommended, but buy as many as the tank can house. In a tank like the one described above a group of 25-50 would not be an unreasonable number. If kept in smaller groups, they tend to pick one another off until only a single fish remains. In large shoals, no individual can be targeted and it is usually only sick or unhealthy specimens that are killed, although occasional losses should still be expected. The interaction of a big group is fascinating to watch, as they squabble amongst themselves constantly. Feeding time in particular is quite a sight. Buy the entire group at the same time as new additions are usually attacked.​


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with Byron. Only times I see people keeping exodons they are in a species only tank and in a large group. Youtube has quite a few good examples of nice exodon tanks.


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I'm only getting a maximum of 15 so that'll just have to do. 




Hopefully, they can't count.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

And if they can, hopefully you won't mind the expense loss. :lol:


edit: It really has nothing to do with the fishes counting skills(obviously). They are aggressive. The more fish the more aggression is spread up, the less fish the more aggression is focused on the weaker individuals. Basically the difference between a unsided brawl and a group of bullies picking on the weak.


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

So are you saying I should get 20 exodons in my 40 gallon tank?

If not, then that number will just have to do. I don't think there's any real studies to show that 20 is anymore ideal than 10-12 is there?

So I'm compromising and getting 15, which is already considered overstocking as it is I think.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would go with 20. It not like you can put much else in there anyway;-). Its not overstocking either IMO...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

turn up the filter gph, will help offset the larger bioload. More water changes will make it better as well. 

I have seen these fish at my local petco kept in a large species tank, very surprised petco even knew these fish existed. Very beautiful fish. Good luck with them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

From my limited knowledge, you may have to treat them like african cichlids...
They pretty much have to be a bit overstocked.. Just get some serious filtration and clean up after them.


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

Already have a 2217 ehiem running through it.

Are you sure? I especially thought that even 12 exodons were considered overstocking....20 in a 40 gallon?

I can prob add a HOB filter at the max, I have another canister filter but no place to put it so that's out of the question.

Also considering that they can get to be about 3" each and very very rarely 4".


----------

